# Christmas in February



## JoeU (Feb 28, 2019)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 28, 2019)

Looking forward to what you can do with it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looking forward to your results.....


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 1, 2019)

I`m sure you will love using it.


----------



## JoeU (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you all for the warm replies. Unfortunately, using it will have to wait a week or so. The battery it shipped with is defective. No problem, I need backups anyway, right?


----------

